# What's your favorite steelhead fly?



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys, new to steelhead here in Michigan but I'm really looking forward to fishing them here on the west side this fall. I fished them quite a bit earlier this year on Alaska's Kenai Peninsula and can't wait to get back to em here instate. Up there I mostly employed nymphying techniques for them, big 12 and 14mm beads, various colors. A big purple leech or egg-sucking leech didn't hurt either. 

What's your favorite?


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Crystal meth or angora yarn sucker spawn, purple egg-sucking leech, and a big black stone fly.


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

Rusty Rat


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Double bead stone, and wiggle hex nymph, I also have good luck on cone head olive wolly bugger. My profile pic was sunday morning caught indy fishing on a wiggle hex nymph.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Just looked that pattern up, I like it. Looks like a really thoughtful design.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

My go-to fly is a Sparrow. I tie them in several variations from natural, olive, and even blond. Another great fly is the PM Wiggler, see the thread below on the Lynn Clark Fly.

D


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Alaskagan said:


> Just looked that pattern up, I like it. Looks like a really thoughtful design.


What pattern did you look up?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Springs Wiggler!


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

rcleofly said:


> What pattern did you look up?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Wiggle Hex.

Anybody ever run a Y2K pattern or any variations like it?


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

In the fall the wiggle hex size 8 is my go to fly they love it. In the spring a double bead stone size 10 is my go to fly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Is size 8 about average for most of your steelhead endeavors here on the Lake Mich tribs?


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a good question. For steelhead size doesn't seem to matter as much as it does for trout. My steelhead flies are normally a size bigger then the actual nymph. I tie all my own flies and I do my best to match the size of the actual nymph when trout fishing. I do 90% of my fishing in the Rogue. If I were to go to the Muskegon id probably tie each of them a size bigger especially the stone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I would have to go with the olive wollybugger or the Rusty rat. Both are fantastic patterns.


----------



## coaster101 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sparrow nymphs and zonkers are my fav's but eggs always work.flys thats you can tie easy are best, are rivers have lots lumber if your not losing flys your not catching fish.


----------



## Alaskagan (Apr 3, 2012)

This is good. Kinda cool to see the variation in different peoples fishing styles across the state. Can't wait to go bang on em here soon!!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I liked this thread too. I'm definitely going to tie a few rusty rats and sparrow nymphs and throw them in the steelhead box. I don't always indy fish. Sometimes I'll swing flies. Mostly in the late fall and early spring. Thanks guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Try the "unreal egg" pattern. They kill em on the white river in Arkansas. Should work well on Michigan Steelies









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

